# Favorite RCI Cape Cod area timeshare



## mark201235 (Feb 22, 2021)

We will be visiting the Cape Cod area mid-September and are looking for recommendations for any nice resorts to stay at. Going to use RCI for an exchange. There is currently a unit at Cove at Yarmouth available which looks to be a nice place. I could also put in an OGS for other resorts. Will be just my wife & I and we'll be spending the time exploring the area and also heading to Boston midweek to see Aerosmith at Fenway Park (pending City approval !).  First time in this area so any suggestions or recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Mark


----------



## rboesl (Feb 22, 2021)

We stayed at Cove at Yarmouth a couple of years ago with my parents and liked it. Room was comfortable and clean. Small restaurant on site but plenty of other places to eat in Cape Cod. The indoor pool was quite nice and large. It's also a good launching point for site seeing. Within a short drive to many attractions. And, parking was free.


----------



## silentg (Feb 22, 2021)

We used to own at Holly Tree in Yarmouth. It was small but convenient to everything. Have a nice reception area and some restaurants and stores within walking distance. Hoping Covid protocols are lifted by the time you go. Check with the resort whichever one you choose. Some offer little or no amenities right now.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 22, 2021)

We had a nice October week at Brewster Green in a very spacious 2 bedroom unit. This resort is not on the water but was a central spot for day-tripping. We enjoyed a ferry ride to Nantucket Island, The Truro Winery, Provincetown and Hyannis.


----------



## Polly Metallic (Feb 22, 2021)

We stayed at Brewster Green one year over Memorial Day. Great central location and very spacious units. If you don’t mind not being on the water, it’s a good choice. I think many of the Cape Cod resorts don’t have a full kitchen, and this one does.


----------



## nerodog (Feb 22, 2021)

mark201235 said:


> We will be visiting the Cape Cod area mid-September and are looking for recommendations for any nice resorts to stay at. Going to use RCI for an exchange. There is currently a unit at Cove at Yarmouth available which looks to be a nice place. I could also put in an OGS for other resorts. Will be just my wife & I and we'll be spending the time exploring the area and also heading to Boston midweek to see Aerosmith at Fenway Park (pending City approval !).  First time in this area so any suggestions or recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> Mark


My fave is Brewster  Green. Nice large units, good location  off of golf course.  nearby Chatham,  Orleans, Ptown... Cape National  Seashore. I would recommend  an OGS for these resorts. Brewster  is a small town with a scope General store, quaint  atmosphere. 

  Seamist  in Mashpee also has nice townhouse and 1BR ,2 BR.


----------



## nerodog (Feb 22, 2021)

Polly Metallic said:


> We stayed at Brewster Green one year over Memorial Day. Great central location and very spacious units. If you don’t mind not being on the water, it’s a good choice. I think many of the Cape Cod resorts don’t have a full kitchen, and this one does.


Another with a full kitchen is Seamist resort in Mashpee.


----------



## tonyg (Feb 28, 2021)

Our usual trade in is to Dennisport - Edgewater Beach- the 1 are small and I heard that the studios are tiny. The on the beach location is good with lots to do and see nearby. Brewster Green is a ways from the beach, but the location isn't bad and the units may be the best on the cape. We have also stayed at the Cove back when Clancy's restaurant was next door - small units, nice enough - but no in room cooking and like the nearby Holly Tree, on a very busy road in summer. Also stayed in Falmouth across a lightly traveled road from the beach at Surfside with a small full kitchen and a bit compact size, but didn't really like the location.


----------



## silentg (Feb 28, 2021)

tonyg said:


> Our usual trade in is to Dennisport - Edgewater Beach- the 1 are small and I heard that the studios are tiny. The on the beach location is good with lots to do and see nearby. Brewster Green is a ways from the beach, but the location isn't bad and the units may be the best on the cape. We have also stayed at the Cove back when Clancy's restaurant was next door - small units, nice enough - but no in room cooking and like the nearby Holly Tree, on a very busy road in summer. Also stayed in Falmouth across a lightly traveled road from the beach at Surfside with a small full kitchen and a bit compact size, but didn't really like the location.


Hope all is well TonyG?


----------



## tonyg (Mar 1, 2021)

Hope the same for you Terry. Getting older has it's problems. Hope to get back on the Cape this fall or next spring.


----------



## Glynda (Mar 1, 2021)

We too prefer, and after staying several times bought, Brewster Green.  As others have said, it's a great location for day trips. Spacious units. When we were there two years ago, they showed us a unit that they had updated and it looked quite nice. Not sure if they have updated all of them.


----------



## silentg (Mar 1, 2021)

We have stayed at Brewster Green a few times too. One of the nicest timeshares on the Cape. Can have whole family stay or visit. Not close to the beach, but is very comfortable. We have stayed At Cape Winds in Hyannnis, Sea Mist and Cape Holiday Estates in Mashpee and Briarwood in Falmouth. We are originally from Boston area so when we visit it’s so nice to have our own place and family and friends can visit at the timeshare.
No plans to go up there this year. Very restricted compared to Florida. But if things proceed we may take a trip. 
We usually go late spring or early fall. Less crowds more available then also. Have fun!


----------



## silentg (Mar 1, 2021)

tonyg said:


> Hope the same for you Terry. Getting older has it's problems. Hope to get back on the Cape this fall or next spring.


We may run into each other at some point TonyG


----------



## nerodog (Mar 3, 2021)

silentg said:


> We have stayed at Brewster Green a few times too. One of the nicest timeshares on the Cape. Can have whole family stay or visit. Not close to the beach, but is very comfortable. We have stayed At Cape Winds in Hyannnis, Sea Mist and Cape Holiday Estates in Mashpee and Briarwood in Falmouth. We are originally from Boston area so when we visit it’s so nice to have our own place and family and friends can visit at the timeshare.
> No plans to go up there this year. Very restricted compared to Florida. But if things proceed we may take a trip.
> We usually go late spring or early fall. Less crowds more available then also. Have fun!


Glad to hear this as I'm an owner here and haven't been back in a few years...thinking of an exchange in the fall perhaps next year.


----------



## loris (Mar 3, 2021)

nerodog said:


> Glad to hear this as I'm an owner here and haven't been back in a few years...thinking of an exchange in the fall perhaps next year.


Early fall is a nice time to visit.  Water is warm through September.  Traffic will thin out by then, too.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 3, 2021)

September is probably still going hard.   Look at what is available and take the best option vs being able to exchange for the best one in the area.  It isn't like you will have to research more than 2-3 (if lucky) if you are talking 2021.  

In general unless you are starting off 18-24 months in advance (and starting ongoing searches and periodic manual searches for months) or travelling in the dead of winter or to someplace like Orlando, looking for the best through rci is kind of putting the cart first.  Depending on how early you start or how close to prime season you are looking at or how many timeshares are available in an area, you might be a little picky.  For me it is often about finding someplace acceptable or if options are available the better of the 2 (or 3 if lucky) and eliminating the totally unacceptable.  

I think the Cove at Yarmouth looks nice if the size and location works for you.


----------



## mark201235 (Mar 3, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> September is probably still going hard.   Look at what is available and take the best option vs being able to exchange for the best one in the area.  It isn't like you will have to research more than 2-3 (if lucky) if you are talking 2021.
> 
> In general unless you are starting off 18-24 months in advance (and starting ongoing searches and periodic manual searches for months) or travelling in the dead of winter or to someplace like Orlando, looking for the best through rci is kind of putting the cart first.  Depending on how early you start or how close to prime season you are looking at or how many timeshares are available in an area, you might be a little picky.  For me it is often about finding someplace acceptable or if options are available the better of the 2 (or 3 if lucky) and eliminating the totally unacceptable.
> 
> I think the Cove at Yarmouth looks nice if the size and location works for you.



I missed out on the Cove at Yarmouth. Didn't pull the trigger fast enough. I'll have a deposit open up on Saturday for me to start an OGS for Cape Cod. We don't plan on being too picky. Just looking for something centrally located for some day trips. I agree with you completely about eliminating the totally unacceptable. That goes for any trip !

Mark


----------



## Bailey#1 (Mar 3, 2021)

I would plan on doing a whale watching day in Provincetown. If you are older than 65 get one  Lifetime National Parks pass ($80) and stop by all the Cape Cod National Seashore spots.


----------



## tonyg (Mar 10, 2021)

I've done a few of the Whale Watches and like the one out of Hyannis Harbor (the one on the bay side) best, tho it is a longer trip to get to the whales, but we had the best up close expenience. We had one trip where we saw no whales but it was guaranteed we would. We got a ticket for a free trip in the future and cashed it in the next year. You can also beat the parking fee by parking in the municipal parking lot on the other side of RT.6A and walking down to the boat location.


----------



## JoyC (Mar 13, 2021)

my top three cape code resorts:
1) Brewster Green, 
2) Sea Mist in Mashpee
3) Cape Holiday Estates in Mashpee


----------



## mark201235 (Mar 13, 2021)

JoyC said:


> my top three cape code resorts:
> 1) Brewster Green,
> *2) Sea Mist in Mashpee*
> 3) Cape Holiday Estates in Mashpee



I saw a 1 BR Sea Mist unit available yesterday via RCI for 21 TPU. Sunday 9/12 check-in (prefer Saturday check-in but not a deal breaker). I just checked RCI again and it's no longer listed as an exchange, rather a cash vacation. $349 plus tax for the week ! We own a resort with great maintenance fees to TPU ratio but even that wouldn't get us near the cash price. I put it on hold and will most likely confirm on Monday. Probably won't find a better deal then this.

Mark


----------



## e.bram (Mar 13, 2021)

Surfside Resort in E Falmouth. ON THE OCEAN(watch the waves). Indoor and Outdoor pool. Full kitchen.What more could want?
You goto the Cape for ocean. Why noy be on the beach.
Captain's Quarters is also nice.
Great having coffee in the morning and wine in the evening watching the waves break.


----------



## nerodog (Mar 14, 2021)

mark201235 said:


> I saw a 1 BR Sea Mist unit available yesterday via RCI for 21 TPU. Sunday 9/12 check-in (prefer Saturday check-in but not a deal breaker). I just checked RCI again and it's no longer listed as an exchange, rather a cash vacation. $349 plus tax for the week ! We own a resort with great maintenance fees to TPU ratio but even that wouldn't get us near the cash price. I put it on hold and will most likely confirm on Monday. Probably won't find a better deal then this.
> 
> Mark


It's a nice resort and has recently  been refurbished.  Near Mashpee  commons and beach is  a short drive. Sandwich is also very close.Some 1BR are townhouse style  and others are one floor.


----------



## silentg (Mar 14, 2021)

We have stayed at Sea Mist and other family members have stayed there also. Just a note. There is major construction going on in the area right now. So might be a noise factor to consider.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 14, 2021)

We loved Brewster Green.  I have to say, it's one of the nicest VRI resorts.  We went during the herring run, so May.  It was cool every day.  We did walk the beach a few times, which was pretty close.  I was fascinated by the cranberry bogs, something I had never seen, except at Epcot.  Loved the area.    

I would only stay at Brewster Green for a future stay.  We actually have a stay planned for next year, and I hope we get there in time for the herring run.  

The only issue with Brewster Green was the fireplace smell. They only allow you to burn those fireplace logs that are sawdust and wax, think Duraflame or Pine Mountain Logs, and the entire unit smelled awful. Cleaning the chimney wouldn't fix it. It's an odor that permeates the room 100% of the time. But we kept the sliding doors and windows open. 

So much history nearby.  I had a great time with that.


----------



## ahdah (Apr 5, 2021)

We tried trading into timeshares on the Cape, after a few exchanges, we visited all of the timeshares and decided that Brewster Green was our favorite.  Because we could never get an exchange, we ended up buying the first 3 weeks of June because of graduations and my husband's reunion at MIT.  For several years we used our weeks.  In 2019, my husband died and I sold week 22 and 23.  I still own week 24 and am hoping one day to be able to get back to BG.  If you have never stayed there, it is with out a doubt the BEST timeshare on Cape Cod.  I miss BG and all of the wonderful people who work there.

Because of my husband's death, I am now in CA so it is not so easy to drive there like I used to do.


----------



## mdurette (Apr 25, 2021)

mark201235 said:


> We will be visiting the Cape Cod area mid-September and are looking for recommendations for any nice resorts to stay at. Going to use RCI for an exchange. There is currently a unit at Cove at Yarmouth available which looks to be a nice place. I could also put in an OGS for other resorts. Will be just my wife & I and we'll be spending the time exploring the area and also heading to Boston midweek to see Aerosmith at Fenway Park (pending City approval !).  First time in this area so any suggestions or recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> Mark




Fenway just announced it summer concerts.    With the notation that still may be cancelled/rescheduled.....

The Red Sox have a list of the tentatively scheduled 2021 concert dates for Fenway Park shows that were canceled in 2020 because of the pandemic.


Aerosmith: Sept. 14
Billy Joel: Aug. 4
Def Leppard & Motley Crue: July 17 and 18
Green Day: Aug. 5
Guns N Roses': Aug. 3
Lady Gaga: Aug. 7
Maroon 5: Sept. 12
New Kids on the Block: July 16


----------



## e.bram (May 1, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We loved Brewster Green.  I have to say, it's one of the nicest VRI resorts.  We went during the herring run, so May.  It was cool every day.  We did walk the beach a few times, which was pretty close.  I was fascinated by the cranberry bogs, something I had never seen, except at Epcot.  Loved the area.
> 
> I would only stay at Brewster Green for a future stay.  We actually have a stay planned for next year, and I hope we get there in time for the herring run.
> 
> ...


Take a look at Surfside Resort in East Falmouth ON the BEACH(why we go to the CAPE) indoor and outdoor pool, full kitchen.


----------



## tonyg (May 4, 2021)

Been there, but isn't it actually across the street from the beach ? Nice enough resort, but I prefer a location further east.


----------

